# Anyone use Wasabi Power Batteries?



## iso79 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm thinking of picking some up for my 5D Mark II/III. Seems too good to be true:

http://www.amazon.com/Wasabi-Power-Battery-Canon-LP-E6/dp/B0041MY32Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Anyone use these? Are they worth or should I stick to the Canon brand?


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 19, 2013)

I personally stick with Canon brand batteries. You spend all that $$$ on a camera body & then what if the battery shorts out or something & causes damage to your camera. The extra $$ is WELL worth the peace of mind in my opinion! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

Many use them and will tell you they love them. However, I once bought a used camera with 3rd party batteries in it. The battery had overheated and was so badly swollen that it could not be removed from the camera. I used by electric drill to drill several holes in the battery until I was able to break it into pieces than would come out with needle nosed pliers.

I had a similar experience with some SLA batteries for my APC battery backup. They started smoking and were swollen up so that it took me a hour of work to get them out.

Please don't take them on a airplane.


----------



## crasher8 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, for years I have used them in the 7D and 5D3. Never a problem.


----------



## MRLinVA (Apr 20, 2013)

Used them for years in my 7D without issue.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 20, 2013)

Take a couple quarters out of your pocket and put them on one side of a balance scale.

On the other side, place enough TNT to balance the quarters.

That's about how much energy is in an LP-E6 -- 13 Wh ~= 9 g explosives.

I don't know about all y'all, but I think I trust Canon a bit more than some random company named after a spicy condiment to keep my hands and face from blowing up....

Cheers,

b&


----------



## bvukich (Apr 20, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Take a couple quarters out of your pocket and put them on one side of a balance scale.
> 
> On the other side, place enough TNT to balance the quarters.
> 
> ...



Lol... Awesome! I never thought of it like that.


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 20, 2013)

I stuck with Canon batterie$$ until the warranty ran out on my 5D3, now I use Wasabi also. Used them for years in my 40D w/o a problem.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> I stuck with Canon batterie$$ until the warranty ran out on my 5D3, now I use Wasabi also. Used them for years in my 40D w/o a problem.


Lots of people use them with no problems. Its merely playing the odds, some win, some lose.


----------



## tko (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you trust Boeing batteries? (I rode one of the last 787 Dreamliner flight in January) What about the Sony 
cell phone batteries that exploded in some guys pants? In 2006, recalls came from virtually every major laptop manufacturer—Apple, HP, Toshiba, Lenovo, Dell, and others. Apple alone yanked 1.8 million iBook and PowerBook battery packs from market.

Canon battery = battery + mark up. Wasabi = battery + no mark up.

_
I don't know about all y'all, but I think I trust Canon a bit more than some random company named after a spicy condiment to keep my hands and face from blowing up...._


----------



## hsbn (Apr 20, 2013)

iso79 said:


> I'm thinking of picking some up for my 5D Mark II/III. Seems too good to be true:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wasabi-Power-Battery-Canon-LP-E6/dp/B0041MY32Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> Anyone use these? Are they worth or should I stick to the Canon brand?


Sterlingtek Battery is the best for 5DMII/III and 6D for the same price. Google search on it, you'll see tons of people using for years and no problem. I bet you cannot even find bad review about this brand of battery (except people buy it for the wrong camera). The battery looks high-end just like Canon one. They said the battery cell is made-in-Japan. I used them for my 30D for 5 years. Now I bought them for my 6D also. My friend has it for his 5DMII for 4 years now, no problem what-so-ever. I have Wasabi battery for Nex-3C but I find it loses charges pretty fast.
Canon battery is overprice IMHO. It likes some people use Shell gasoline and some other use Arco. I would never just buy any battery. But Sterlingtek has been used by many people so many years with really good review. So I trusted them. But it's just my opinion.
http://www.amazon.com/STKs-Canon-LP-E6-Battery-2600/dp/B005DEHVC8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366433245&sr=1-1&keywords=Sterlingtek+LP-E6


----------



## brad-man (Apr 20, 2013)

I've used them for years and they work identically to Canon's. After about two years they begin to slowly decline in capacity. Though I haven't yet, I'm sure I'll need to replace them sooner than the OEMs, but for the price difference it's totally worth it. I think we all know Canon's prices for accessories (lens hoods, lens rings, batteries & lens caps  ) are ridiculous...


----------



## funkboy (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a pair of them for my Fuji X10. No complaints...


----------



## aswald (Aug 12, 2013)

I used them alongside original batteries for the G9 and 5D. I bought 4 for each camera.

After 2 years of moderate use, they don't hold their charge very well but the originals are still going strong (about 75% of original performance). Even when new, the capacity seems to lose out to the originals despite almost doubling of their discharge rating. 

Very well made batteries, no overheating, bulging or short circuiting, etc. In fact the feel is better than the originals. Solid and heavier with excellent gold plated contact which lasted.

They are about the best 3rd party batteries I've ever used. The rest I've tried just dies unpredictably.


----------

